

The IEEE has finally ratified 802.11n - lucumo
http://www.programmica.info/2009/09/80211n-wi-fi.html

======
mhansen
Seven years. What a colossal failure for the IEEE. Any insight on why it took
so long?

~~~
cromulent
The Aussie government research lab CSIRO held patents on some of the
technology and only agreed a resolution early this year.

~~~
dschobel
How can there be patentable technology in a specification?

If it's a specification shouldn't it by definition omit implementation
details?

~~~
wmf
Often there's only one natural way to implement something. For example, AFAIK
everyone uses FFT to implement OFDM.

------
messel
Do we infer the lack of needed standards?

~~~
eru
Good standards are discovered not imposed.

------
tocomment
What does this mean for me? Will I get super fast wifi now? how fast?

~~~
jcl
All the devices out there that say "802.11n" on the box also have a disclaimer
saying "draft standard". Now they can omit the disclaimer.

